# Remington 870 Super Mag



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Well I just bought a brand new Remington 870 Super Mag 3 1/2'' Synthetic Mossy Oak Shadow Grass Camo Pump gun at Gander Mountain it came to $370. Im really looking forward to try this out for the Spring Snow goose hunt, Ive shot a 870 Express 3'' all my life.
Adam


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Run a few 3.5" rounds through the shotgun prior to season, I have had a couple that need some fine tuning to work 100%.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just got this gun last fall and I used it all through duck and grouse season. Great gun and it was definitaly worth the price. :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

DuaneinND said:


> Run a few 3.5" rounds through the shotgun prior to season, I have had a couple that need some fine tuning to work 100%.


Good advice, you should definitely run some through it, now, mine is slicker than snot on a door knob.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My go-to-all-weather waterfowl gun is an 870 Super Mag that I had dipped in Advantage Wetlands. It just plain performs, no matter the conditions.
If there's a more reliable, easy to maintain shotgun, I've yet to run across it...


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I bought an 870 Express supermag last summer and shot it for last falls season. I like the gun but I did have a few problems with the 3 1/2" shells jamming. The empty wouldn't come completely out and the next shell would wedge under it, it was a real pain to get loose too. I'm not sure if I wasn't pulling back all the way on the slide or if it was something with the gun. Only happened with 3 1/2". Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

Have fun with the concusion from the recoil....shooting 3 1/2 in. shells.....I agree that it is a great functioning gun...but the headaches are not worth it.

Todd Siemers


----------

